# Picamilon



## BigBob (Nov 8, 2014)

I've had great success with this. Very mild but gets me sleeping and dreaming vividly. Also helps mood. I would not recommend it for daytime use. Makes me Drowsy.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picamilon


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 11, 2014)

Do u deal it? Is it just Gaba ? What do u dream anyhow.?


----------



## BigBob (Nov 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Do u deal it? Is it just Gaba ? What do u dream anyhow.?



No dealing. It is Gaba attached to Niacin and it crosses the Blood brain barrier. Helps sleep and mood. GH release...I dream of a yeti most nights.


----------

